# How much is a used hs828 auger housing worth?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Has anyone here ever sold a used honda auger housing? I am parting out a HS828 and someone in my town needs an auger housing for a 928. It should fit, right?

the dealer wants $1000 for a new box. boats wants $800 so what do you do all think it would be fair to sell used.?

what is generally the rule of thumb for used parts from a Honda ? 50% off dealer cost or more?

Thanks.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Some will say - Whatever the market will bare.

Depending on condition, 50% sounds OK.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

300 is what i wsould ask, price it too high and he will find somebody else


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

If the housing is complete and in good shape. Id assume the guy would jump on it for 300-400.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

In good condition I would be happy to get it @ $350.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Depends on the market.
Remember the other forum member that I mention that bought a new (never used) HS1132 auger housing, the seller was asking $200, he got it for $150.
2 HS828 auger housings sold on eBay recently for $175 each (one was just the housing, the other one was complete with augers, impeller and gearbox) they sold within a day.
(your case is a bit different, because you do have a buyer right now) depending on the buyer I'd say 200-400 for a good used HS828 auger housing sounds fair.
Unless the part is no longer available, or it is in pristine condition, it think if used, it should be 50% or less the price of a new one).

I was looking for an engine bed for an HS1132 (used), the seller wanted $150 + shipping or I'd have to pick it up (because he saw a list price of a aftermarket seller of $280).
I showed him that I could get an HS1332 engine bed for $150 shipped to my house, he sold that to me for $60 and I picked it up, which I though was fair for both of us.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Depends on condition. If it's in good condition, why are you parting it out?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks. we are talking 250-275 but i haven't looked at their old one yet. the impeller bearing went bad and this is hard to believe but they let it go until the impeller bore a hole all around and the housing is almost separated.

i told them that it might be able to be welded back together but i would need to look at the extent of damage.

I don't need to sell them something they may not need.


----------

